# Medical News Today- Vaginal Pain May Mean Irritable Bowl Syndrome Or Fibromyalgia



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Unexplained vulvar pain, also known as vulvodynia, affects millions of women worldwide. It can be so severe that it makes exercise, intercourse and even sitting unbearable...View the full article


----------

